# Unique Joinery Problem



## MSU (Sep 9, 2015)

I purchased a second hand china cabinet and I'm attempting to transform the top section with glass doors into a bookcase. I've attached feet and am staining a new wood panel to attach to the top. The current top is a crown moulding trim on the front and sides with an unfinished area behind that that was never meant to be visible. It has access to the lighting for the interior, so I don't want to block it completely. It stands about 5' tall, so I want to finish off the top for a nice appearance. The problem is how to attach the top since there is only about 4 inches of space between the new top and the interior top when the new piece is resting on the moulding, not enough to be able to fit a screw driver at an upwards angle, especially for the front edge, etc. I want to avoid just screwing in from the top but can't think of any other way to do this. The pic shows the new piece resting on top. Any suggestions?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Either angle brackets or a wood strips fastened to top then dropped in place and screwed to side of case.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just glue it? The top is never going to see much force, so it really just needs to not fall off if the cabinet is being moved.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Add a strip of wood (or a couple of blocks) on the two inner sides attached to the top so it will stay in place. Then don't worry about attaching it. Gravity will keep it in place.


----------

